# Mascara thats suppose to wash off in ''tubes''



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't know what this type of mascara is called, but I just tried Too Faced's Lash Injection which is suppose to wash off in tiny tubes instead of smudging underneath ur eyes, well I went to wash it off with water and remover and it just smudged underneath my eyes like regular mascara does. I tried it twice 2 days in a row. Has anyone else tried it?

Is there a mascara that actually does the tube thing and doesn't smear everywhere with soap and water? Is the L'Oreal one any good?


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 26, 2010)

The loreal one is absolutely brilliant. It comes off in tidy tubes and doesn't smudge or smear. There have been naughty days when I'm curious as to how long the tubes will hang on.... Three days and no loss of eyelashes. It is my HG mascara.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Mar 26, 2010)

Try Clinique Lash Power or High Impact Curling mascara. I have tried to use the L'Oreal one but it just didn't do it like the Lash Power does for me, Lash Power is my HG!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Mar 26, 2010)

Which Loreal mascara is everyone mentioning?


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_Which Loreal mascara is everyone mentioning?_

 
i think its called double extend (its the one in the red tube on one end and white on the other)


----------



## nikkic (Mar 26, 2010)

I hate the L'Oreal.  The Blinc one is much better.  It holds a curl, makes them look long and full, and washes off easily.


----------



## Care (Mar 26, 2010)

my roommate used to swear by the Blinc one


----------



## TwiggyPop (Mar 27, 2010)

Lash Injection is a good mascara, but it smudges like hell when you wash it off. Tubes my ass! The Blinc doesn't make my lashes look any better, but it does come off easily


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 27, 2010)

fiberwig!!!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 28, 2010)

I loove the loreal one! it really comes off as easy as it says and lengthens my lashes so much.


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Mar 28, 2010)

I adore the L'Oreal one. Make sure you follow the instructions and apply the mascara before the primer dries! I didn't the first time and hated it. It's so neat when you wash it off. I got all excited.


----------



## marquise (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the L'Oreal one. It doesn't smudge and it stays put all day long. It doesn't give me the illusion of great lashes like YSL Faux Cils though. It's not HG for me, but I will continue to use it until I find something that works as well as the YSL mascara and that doesn't budge all day long!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks! I actually ordered the l'oreal beauty tubes mascara and I'm excited to try it. I love Too Faced but wtf? lash injection smears like crazy. So weird.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 31, 2010)

Just wanted to say I got the L'Oreal Beauty Tubes mascara on Monday and omg it's fabulous! It lasted all day without smudging or flaking one bit and it washed off easily in tubes without smearing underneath my eyes. I've been having probs with every mascara ending up under my eyes throughout the day so this is def the only mascara I'll be buying from now on!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It made my lashes so long and curly too, just like a pair of falsies. The 1st time I tried it I didn't even curl my lashes either! lol It's so worth a try! The trick is to apply the mascara while the white primer is still wet.


----------



## thiscarmen (Mar 31, 2010)

L'Oreal Double Extend and Blinc's Kiss Me are the first two that come to my mind haha.

They wash off really well with water, but still manage to stay on during the day with no flaking/smudging.


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 31, 2010)

Which Loreal are we all using? I'm using the red and white tubed one, but I'm curious about the new one thats supposed to help condition the eyelashes.


----------

